# أغلى عشر حوادث فى العالم



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*.. المركز العاشر** ..
سفينة تايتنك
150 مليون دولار

قد يكون حادث غرق سفينة التايتانيك أشهر الحوادث في العالم، ولكنه ليس الأغلى. وقد غرقت هذه السفينة العملاقة في أول رحلة لها في عام 1912 ومات في الحادث 1500 شخص**.
وقد بلغت تكلفة السفينة، التي تعدّ الأكبر رفاهية حتى تاريخ اليوم، 7 ملايين دولار وهو ما يعادل 150 مليون دولار اليوم**. 



.. المركز التاسع** .. 
شاحنة الصهريج مع الجسر
358 مليون دولار

في عام 2004 ارتطمت شاحنة تحمل 3200 لتر من الوقود، بجسر "ويهلتال" في ألمانيا . وعندما ارتطمت بالأرض تسبب الوقود بانفجار هائل، أدى إلى تدمير جزء كبير من الجسر**.
وقُدّرت كلفة التصليحات و تبديل الجسر المتحطم بـ 358 مليون دولار**. 



.. المركز الثامن** ..
حادث مترولينك
500 مليون دولار

في العام الماضي ارتطم قطاران في ولاية كاليفورنيا، عندما عبر أحد القطارين الإشارة الحمراء بسرعة كبيرة**. 
وتبين لاحقاً أن السبب هو التهاء قائد القطار بكتابته لرسالة نصية**.
توفي 25 شخص في الحادث، وكلفت الدعوات القضائية شركة مترولينك صاحبة القطار 500 مليون دولار**.



.. المركز السابع** ..
تحطم منفذة العمليات طائرة "بي 2**" 
1.4 مليار دولار

هذه الطائرة المسماة بالقاذفة ستيلث بي 2 تحطمت بعد قليل من اقلاعها من قاعدة جوية في غوام في 23 شباط / فبراير 2008**.
وكان سبب الحادث تعطل بعض من اجهزة الكمبيوتر بسبب الرطوبة**.
هذا الحادث قدرت كلفته بـ1.4 مليار دولار وهو الأغلى في تاريخ حوادث الطيران**. 
كلا الطيارين تمكنا من القفز بمظلتيهما إلى بر الأمان**.



.. المركز السادس** ..
حاملة نفط "أكسون فالديس**"
2.5 مليار دولار

يوم 24 مارس ، 1989** 
تسرب النفط من إكسون فالديز لم يكن كبير بالنسبة لاكبر انسكابات النفط ، لكنها كانت مكلفة نظرا إلى بعد الموقع من مضيق الأمير ويليام** 
وقد تكلفت الشركة لتنظيف التسرب النتاتج ما قدر بـ 2.5 مليار دولار**. 



.. المركز الخامس** .. 
قاعدة "آلفا" لاستخراج النفط
3.4 مليار دولار

حدث في العالم قبالة الساحل أسوأ كارثة للنفط** .
كان اكبر منتج للنفط في العالم ، بأنتاج 317000 برميل من النفط يوميا**..
وفي 6 تموز / يوليو ، عام 1988 ، تمت الصيانة الروتينية ، وتم تحقق الفنيين من ازالة صمامات الأمان التي لا غنى عنها في منع تراكم الغاز السائل الخطير** .
وكانت هناك 100 من صمامات الأمان التي خضعت للتدقيق. وللأسف ، فإن الفنيين ارتكبو خطأ فني فادح في مضخات الغاز السائل . وفي غضون ساعاتين ، اشتعلت المنصة بالنيران** . 
حتى انهارت تماما ، مما أسفر عن مقتل 167 عمال
ومما أدى إلى خسائر قدرت بـ 3.4 مليار دولار من الأضرار** . 



.. المركز الرابع** ..
انفجار تشالنجر
5.5 مليار دولار

تحطمت مركبة الفضاء بعد تركها لسطح الأرض بـ 73 ثانية، متحولة إلى نيران ودخان بسبب عطل فني**. 
وقد قدّرت كلفة استبدال المركبة والأجهزة المحطمة بمبلغ 5.5 مليار دولار في 28 كانون الثاني / يناير 1986** 



.. المركز الثالث** ..
حاملة النفط "برستيج**" 
12 مليار دولار

في عام 2002 تحطمت إحدى خزانات السفينة العملاقة عندما كانت تحمل 77 ألف طناً من النفط، قبالة الشواطئ الإسبانية بسبب عاصفة**. 
وعندما حاول قائد السفينة طلب العون من السلطات، جاءت أوامر من كل من فرنسا وأسبانيا والبرتغال، بالابتعاد عن الشواطئ خوفاً من التلوث التي قد تسببه**.
وقد أدت العاصفة إلى انقسام السفينة وغرقها**. 
وقدرت كلفة هذه الحادثة بـ 12 مليار دولار**.



.. المركز الثاني** ..
مركبة فضاء "كولومبيا**" 
13 مليار دولار**.

انفجرت هذه المركبة الفضائية في رحلة عودتها من الفضاء فوق تكساس، بسبب ثقب بأحد أجنحتها**.
وقدرت كلفة هذا الحادث بـ 13 مليار دولار


.. المركز الاول** ..
تشيرنوبل
200 مليار دولار** 
الكارثة الأغلى في التاريخ حدثت عام 1986**.
وقد تأثرت نصف أوكرانيا منها بطريقة أو بأخرى، وأثّر الحادث على حياة 1.7 مليون شخص من سكان المنطقة**.
وقدر عدد الوفيات من أثر كارثة المفاعل النووي بـ 175 ألف شخص، 
وقدرت تكلفة الحادث بـ 200 مليار دولار**. 
*​​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*منقوووول*
**​


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة و يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز ماجد*
*لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## مالدينى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحم عبيده


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جديدةة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات مهمة اخي جوجو

بالحقيقية مغرم بهكذا اخبار ومعلومات

كل الشكر لمجهودك الرائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> معلومات جديدةة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا لمرورك اختى الغالية*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات مهمة اخي جوجو
> 
> بالحقيقية مغرم بهكذا اخبار ومعلومات
> 
> ...


*بخدمتك ديما اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى بمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## zezza (25 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا خسائر مالية كبيرة جدا جدا ..... و الاكبر منها و اللى ما يتقدرش بمال ابدا هى خساير الارواح اللى راحت ضحية الحوادث دى 
ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده 

شكرا جوجو على الموضوع و المعلومات الجديدة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل و شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

* موضوع مميز جدااا

شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه

وشكرا للمجهود الكبير

أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *موضوع جميل و شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى *
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> * موضوع مميز جدااا*
> 
> *شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه*
> 
> ...


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى  ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجامدة دى

اهو ده اللى بيسموه عندنا فى مصر موت وخراب ديار


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختنا العزيزة*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم   ومعلومات مهمة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا جوجو 
المسيح يباركك


----------



## كوك (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_*حوادث غريبا جدا*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا*__*just member*_ 

_*يسوع يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع قيم ومعلومات مهمة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا جوجو
> المسيح يباركك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*حوادث غريبا جدا*_​
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا*__*just member*_​
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كوك*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييير على الموضوع


----------



## maroo maroo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جامدددددة
ميررررررسى ربنااامعااااك


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة
ميرسى ليك


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييير على الموضوع


*شكرا اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> معلومات جامدددددة
> ميررررررسى ربنااامعااااك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> معلومات جميلة
> ميرسى ليك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

